# HDTV buying help



## 10pmStalker (Mar 25, 2008)

hey guys, I have been looking into 40-42 inch HDTV's. Ive been looking all day today online and reading about them is scaring me, its like all of them have some pretty big cons. I am looking for something to game on with xbox 360, watch regular tv, Standard for now and hook up to my computer to watch MKV files. (Im not even sure how to do that but im thinking it can be done, I will figure that out when the time comes.) Any suggestions?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

samsung
panasonic
nec
hisense

we have running here all will do what you are looking for
lcd's are a lot cheaper to run than plasma
but plasma are a lot cheaper to buy and have richer colours
the newer highend lcd's have narrowed the gap on this

look at the manufacturers specs on the ones you are interested in for the connections available on the back of the tv


----------



## 10pmStalker (Mar 25, 2008)

thanks for the reply dai. Can you or anyone tell the difference in these two tvs? They have minor stuff like speakers on the side on one and bottom on other but its a pretty decent price difference. Not sure why.

http://www.bestbuy.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?logon=&langid=EN&sku_id=0926HDS0010099644&catid=24558

http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?sku_id=0770HDS0010099946&logon=&langid=EN


----------



## 10pmStalker (Mar 25, 2008)

also ive been reading that 1080p is to much for anything smaller than a 50 inch tv. Is this true?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

1080p is the better option
also look for one that has a highdefi. tuner in it

go to the makers site to look at the specs not the sellers site


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I know virtually nothing about HDTV but picking up on Dai's comment, both models you mention are listed as:
***Requires HDTV Source*


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what to look for is full hd
not hd ready
full has the tuner,ready you need to buy a high def box

i just bought the 55 inch version about 6 wks ago

http://www.samsung.com/au/consumer/...type=lcdtv&model_cd=LA46A950D1FXXY&fullspec=F


----------



## 10pmStalker (Mar 25, 2008)

ok, thanks for the info guys. I dont even watch cable tv. I am pretty much getting it for gaming and watching MKV movies and tv shows from torrent sites. Would I not get the full HD if I did this?


----------



## joytime360 (Oct 9, 2007)

Sharp 
samsung
panasonic
Go with a 1080p.


----------



## 10pmStalker (Mar 25, 2008)

yeah im gonna go with Samsung, either LN40A550 or LN40A530. I cant afford the Full HD ones.


----------



## JoRdAn313 (Feb 27, 2009)

I would suggest either a 1080p LCD (Liquid Crystal Display) HDTV with full HD since 1080p is the highest resolution at this time and is the future format (not yet used for television). They are able to show a lot of detail and can support 720p. I like the Philips televisions though as a personal favorite since they offer a variety of options to maximize your viewing of television or gaming. Just as a warning, LCDs cannot support interlaced (i) formats, which could possibly damage the screen. Never buy an HDTV with interlaced format because you only get half of the detail that you get with 1080p at any given moment. Also, never touch an LCD screen, it could damage it.


----------

